# Fish finder advice for walleye



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

I know how to read a fishfinder but the one I have on my boat now is a POS!!
For Christmas it is going to be replaced.....with a $3-400 budget in mind what should I replace it with. It doesn't matter to me color/b/w. What I am looking for is something with great screen clarity that very accurately depicts walleye/bigger fish in the water.....


THANKS AS ALWAYS FOR THE ADVISE......btw due to the excellent posting on this site I limited for the first time this year w/ multiple over 30" fish. Purple/pink spoons off Dipseys set 0 95back and 3 110-125 back 35/15 line the outside lines were hot.

Sertommy!!!


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.bethel-marine.com/Raymarine_DS500X.htm this is a great price on a very good fish finder


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

Ive read that those particular Raymarine finders have bad fogging issues on the display....any other ideas


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Read up on what color actually does for ya. It's not just looks....it gives ya more info on the screen than 14 shades of gray. Good luck.


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

Humminbird 700 series. Less trouble than the lowrance hds. Unbelieveably clear and brite.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a ds 500 Raymarine that I bought about six years ago for almost $900.00. It will fog up once in a while. It is a great unit for the price. I bought mine from Bethel also. MIKE


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Were the Raymarine units left on the boatcontinously?
I was advised a few years back to remove my sonar if I kept my boat covered and in direct sunlight when not using it, especially as the nights get colder. The intense heat beneath the cover will cause the seal to leak and as the unit cools in the evening there will be humid air inspirated. Makes sense and I have never had a problem since always removing the unit at the end pf the day.


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i bought a lowrance hds7. about three months ago.was kind of iritated that i had to download upgrades to a new finder. but it is working good now. 
there are still a few lowrance lcx 27's and 28's around . dont think you can beat them, good luck finding something in your buget that works for you


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Shortdrift, I will try removing mine.


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

Just bought a raymarine A50D with preloaded maps....hope this was a good choice....got a stellar deal $575 shipped to my door...looks like a sweet unit!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Gotta love those early Christmas presents, now start working your birthday present.


----------

